
How Do You Dismantle a 90-Ton Whale? - lnguyen
http://www.wsj.com/articles/how-do-you-dismantle-a-90-ton-whale-start-with-a-strong-stomach-and-a-machete-1483380824
======
woofyman
Don't use explosives.

[https://youtu.be/XVVW8BferzQ](https://youtu.be/XVVW8BferzQ)

~~~
hprotagonist
Interestingly, a shaped charge is probably the most humane, as well as most
feasable way to euthanize a dying whale.

But it is a very, very foolish disposal approach.

------
dmarlow
One bite at a time...

------
ensiferum
Requires log-in to read the full story.

~~~
WalterGR
On HN, click the "web" link (next to the "flag" etc. links.) Click the top
search result. Now you can read the whole article.

~~~
ensiferum
Thanks!

